# Hardware for Lightroom



## AdrianB (Jul 18, 2012)

I am thinking of making the step away from a PC to Apple and getting one of teh new Apple mac 15" Retina laptops. Any recomendations? Eg: 8 or 16 RAM?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 18, 2012)

The new laptops are not very upgrade-able. Get as much RAM as possible to start as  you likely won't be adding to it. 

Retina displays are not currently supported by Lightroom so factor in a little wait time before Lightroom looks pretty.


----------



## donoreo (Jul 19, 2012)

General rule: Apple always ships computers with too little RAM.


----------



## AdrianB (Jul 19, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> The new laptops are not very upgrade-able. Get as much RAM as possible to start as  you likely won't be adding to it.
> 
> Retina displays are not currently supported by Lightroom so factor in a little wait time before Lightroom looks pretty.



Many thanks - sorry for bing th....k - but what do you mean re Lightroom? Are you saying that I wont see the benefit of the IPad quality screen until Lightroom developers update the programme? Or are you refering to waiting for the image to become clear after loading (which happens with by existing PC despite being W7 and quite a reasonable processor? Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 19, 2012)

Adrian,

Welcome!

The way I understand things, Adobe haven't changed the size of their characters and other widgets, so they will appear excessively small unless you set your screen resolution to some smaller value that will let you read the words, but then your images won't look as sharp as they would in the Retina display's native resolution.

Hal


----------



## khollister (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think the LR "experience" will be fully up to expectations until Adobe builds in HDPI support for the retina display. And as suggested, definitely get 16GB since there is no upgrade path.


----------

